# Looking for libretto: Verdi's Simon Boccanegro, 1857



## Curmudgeon (Jun 14, 2019)

Checked out Verdi's Simon Boccanegra from the local library. Sadly, the booklet from the CD set is missing, and, while I can find the details of the opera on the net, I cannot find the libretto. As my Italian is pretty much limited to phrases involving pasta, I am a bit lost. Does anyone know of a source for the libretto for the 1857 version of this work?


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

There appear to be a couple here


----------

